# Facebook



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I always said Facebook wasn't for me......but I was recently convinced that It might be a good idea for me to join......so now I have a Facebook page. I was given a crash course on using Facebook but I know almost nobody that is on Facebook and none of my family is on Facebook either......well unless you count my liberal, free loading, Obama and Bernie Sanders supporter cousin (black sheep of the family) who I'm most defiantly not becoming friends with.....but that's a whole different topic I won't get into here.

Since I know very few people on Facebook and most of us here on Haytalk are a like minded group of individuals with similar values I just thought I would see who all here on Haytalk is on Facebook as well. I did join the Southern Farming group that Lewis Ranch mentioned on here the other week.

Hayden


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Several worth while groups on Facebook, Oliver Tractors for starters&#8230;..


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I searched, you look awfully like a John Deere. That the right account?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> I searched, you look awfully like a John Deere. That the right account?


 Lol, that's me.....I don't have a good picture of myself yet.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been on Facebook for years. I have not thought about farming groups. I have joined some groups to sell some goat I had for sale.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I sent you a request all the way from Texas. Lots of groups on facebook to sell hay and equipment. You might also look up southern farming classifieds, lots of good equipment listed there too.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Have had better luck selling equipment on Facebook than on Craigslist lately.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I sent you a request all the way from Texas. Lots of groups on facebook to sell hay and equipment. You might also look up southern farming classifieds, lots of good equipment listed there too.


 Thanks, I tried to look you up last week but didn't get anywhere searching for Lewis Ranch. Just joined the southern farming classifieds as well.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm on there as well for the farming groups also...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm on a few fishing and farm groups

Have a bussiness page I keep farm related.

https://www.facebook.com/swmnhay/

And personal page for friends and family

https://www.facebook.com/cy.eisele


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been on Facebook since 2008. Until the last year I've enjoyed it quite a bit. Catching up with old friends I hadn't seen for a long time. Making new friends. The last year with all the election and now anti Trump posts have tested my patience so that I have unfollowed old friends that constantly put up political type posts. I'm tired of all political posts left and right (though I find the left leaning ones way more annoying).

I have two business pages. Hay and Real Estate. Facebook and advertising now has become very interesting. Still doesn't match craigslist for hay sales. But the focus you can do advertising is interesting. And it isn't that expensive. A heck of a lot cheaper then local newspaper advertising with far better results. I've joined a couple Colorado hay for sale pages, but got annoyed with those quickly. It boosted my idea on how needy horsey people are and how hay brokers operate to a whole new level. Its going to be interesting to see those hay Facebook pages light up with nasty comments from horsey people the next drought when the hay price goes up and their accusations about greedy farmers. Craigslist was bad enough in 2012 with the nasty messages from horsey people.

If you want a social network that features less news and political issues go with Instagram. People seem to just post personal pictures and news on there. Which is what I really liked about Facebook in the beginning.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'm on a few fishing and farm groups
> 
> Have a bussiness page I keep farm related.
> 
> ...


Every time I hear you mention fishing during the winter months for some reason Grumpy Old Men comes to mind.

Was a classic the other night, Grumpy Old Men followed by Grumpier Old Men.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So far I've had more contacts from Facebook from people interested in a boiler than all my other advertising combined except for having an actual stove sitting in the front yard. Won't be spending any money on the local ag paper or an actual photo ad in the phonebook again. I'll probably keep up doing actual shows though like our town festival and the Blueberry Festival (had over 500,000 people thru that last year) as it makes corporate happy.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Every time I hear you mention fishing during the winter months for some reason Grumpy Old Men comes to mind.
> 
> Was a classic the other night, Grumpy Old Men followed by Grumpier Old Men.


Same here. About all I know of ice fishing comes from those movies.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I'm on a few fishing and farm groups
> 
> Have a bussiness page I keep farm related.
> https://www.facebook.com/swmnhay/
> ...


 Just sent you a friend request Cy.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is my Facebook page in case anyone wants to check it out. Just made the page last week so I don't have much on it yet.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100015750602166


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Here is my Facebook page in case anyone wants to check it out. Just made the page last week so I don't have much on it yet.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100015750602166


Don't feel bad I don't have much on mine either. It's been a real boon for hay sales.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Don't feel bad I don't have much on mine either. It's been a real boon for hay sales.


 Hillside, your Aaron Brown? I figured so but just wanted to make sure as I have found that Facebook names and Haytalk user names don't always jive. Accepted your friend request.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was in college back when Facebook started. I enjoyed it a lot more back years ago when it was used more for posting pics and keeping up with people. As some others have mentioned it has gotten too commercialized and political for me lately but I'm still on there. I try to hide the things from my feed that I don't like to see and try to keep it farm and ag related. I've also found it the quickest way to hear certain news or info items. Like our local tv station will post current updates and forecasts and alerts to FB long before they will their website or app. So it comes in handy I've found for stuff like that. I've also used it to advertise hay and cattle for sale before.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I was in college back when Facebook started. I enjoyed it a lot more back years ago when it was used more for posting pics and keeping up with people. As some others have mentioned it has gotten too commercialized and political for me lately but I'm still on there. I try to hide the things from my feed that I don't like to see and try to keep it farm and ag related. I've also found it the quickest way to hear certain news or info items. Like our local tv station will post current updates and forecasts and alerts to FB long before they will their website or app. So it comes in handy I've found for stuff like that. I've also used it to advertise hay and cattle for sale before.


twitter is good for news also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I stay away from FB unless someone alerts me to something that is a must see for me.....but I do watch twitter feeds sometimes when a event that I am interested in is occurring.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

A guy called today, coming tomorrow to buy a 4 row vegetable planter. Also i purchased 4 tires and rims for a grizzly today. Both facebook farm items. It works


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I stay away from FB unless someone alerts me to something that is a must see for me.....but I do watch twitter feeds sometimes when a event that I am interested in is occurring.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I never had even been up on a Facebook page before two weeks ago......much less thought about making my own page. I don't keep up with Twitter, Instagram or any of the other social networks either......before Facebook it was just Haytalk.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I sent ya a request also...

Chris J

my pic is a horse...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Teslan said:


> twitter is good for news also.


Except if you are the POTUS, seems sometimes he hits 'send' a little too quick, IMHO.

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Except if you are the POTUS, seems sometimes he hits 'send' a little too quick, IMHO.
> 
> Larry


 He sure does.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

sent a friend request, profile pic is still me on the tractor . . . . . and like on Hay Talk, Jeff just lets me do the keyboarding 

Shelia


----------



## bahaduran (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm searching for new friends on Facebook.) Anyone, who still uses it? I'm asking cause I hear more and more people switch to Instagram and TikTok and not using Facebook at all, if only for business accounts. I used to spend a lot of time on social media only posting content but now with schedule posting in onlypult (here is their blog onlypult.com/blog/how-to-post-videos-in-instagram-ultimate-guide) it became faster and easier.


----------

